# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Are Planaria a Worry in an Aquarium?



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

A 3" planaria snuck into my RO storage tank and I pumped it into my aquarium. It is cruising around the plants and sofar is ignoring and being ignored by my fish.

Will it attack a fish? Alternatively, will my fish eat it? The biggest fish in my tank is a 3" male apistogramma purutu. I can't catch it.


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

A 3" planaria snuck into my RO storage tank and I pumped it into my aquarium. It is cruising around the plants and sofar is ignoring and being ignored by my fish.

Will it attack a fish? Alternatively, will my fish eat it? The biggest fish in my tank is a 3" male apistogramma purutu. I can't catch it.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The fish will most likely eat it. I get flatworms occasionaly and the fish love to eat them. An apisto shouldn't hae any problem with it


----------

